# Oil Cooler Seal



## lancerflipper (May 17, 2009)

I'm replacing the oil cooler seal on my 8v 'rocco.
from what i know, i believe i just take the oil filter off, undue the bolt under that adaptment, and then the Allen head on the top. (http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif)

this is what i've working with..








any tips? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheMajic86GTI (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Oil Cooler Seal (lancerflipper)*

No allen, just remove the filter then the nut and the cooler comes off......


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Oil Cooler Seal (lancerflipper)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheMajic86GTI* »_No allen, just remove the filter then the nut and the cooler comes off......

It comes of IF you've got the hoses disconnected, that's a PITA because it would require draining the coolant.
I'll describe the easy method, that doesn't require draining the coolant. The two most important things, aren't labelled on your picture, the nut and nipple, remove filter, that'll expose the nut, remove it, wrap a heavy cloth around the threads on nipple to protect them, then use a visegrips to remove the nipple, with the nipple gone, you can pull the oil cooler down a little bit, an inch or so, so you can get at the seal, remove the seal, clean the area, install the seal, the locating tabs on the seal fit over little prongs on the oil cooler, install the nipple, nut and filter. Done.


















_Modified by ABA Scirocco at 10:19 PM 12-15-2009_


----------



## lancerflipper (May 17, 2009)

*Re: Oil Cooler Seal (ABA Scirocco)*

thanks guys! 
that was very helpful!!


----------



## ABA Scirocco (May 30, 2001)

*Re: Oil Cooler Seal (lancerflipper)*

One thing I should have added, before you reinstall the nipple, inspect the threads to make sure they weren't damaged by the visegrips, if they were, clean them up with a file. And, when you put it back in, the nipple itself doesn't need to be much more than finger tight since it's the nut and the filter that actually secure it.


----------



## g3mccotter (Mar 13, 2006)

what size is the nut that takes the oil cooler off? I know this is an old post but this is all I could find and my bentley just tell me how tight to torque it, 18 ft lb. But I don't have whatever size that nut is and I need to figure what size to get. Thanks in advance


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

22mm IIRC.. 

another place to get oil cooler seals, is on top pf every used oil filter you take off the car..


----------



## g3mccotter (Mar 13, 2006)

I dont think its a 22mm cause i tried to get a 24mm on there and it was too small. I sized it up with a crescent and it looks like its just one size up, 25mm. Wouldn't it be a good idea to use a new o ring? Or are the ones on the oil filters usually in good condition?


----------



## g3mccotter (Mar 13, 2006)

the oil filter seal doesnt have the locating tabs either.


----------



## g3mccotter (Mar 13, 2006)

27mm and im not gonna use the oil filter seal. its a little bit larger and already used.


----------

